

Buncefield Bomb Garden: How Landscaping Magnified an Explosion - cwan
http://bldgblog.blogspot.ca/2012/06/buncefield-bomb-garden.html

======
smoyer
I've never complained about turning more of our lawn into gardens on the
theory it left me with less grass to cut ... Little did I know I was turning
our home into a death-trap.

------
durkie
oh man -- upvoted for the blog alone. that site is fascinating!

